
Encryption built into the Keyboard – Android and iOS - imparvez
http://www.stealthtap.com/getapp
======
sigmar
This seems like a neat way to do message encryption. For the average user,
this is probably too inconvenient as a long term solution though. Having to
select the text every time, to explicitly tell it to decrypt, makes for a poor
user experience.

~~~
vinvarsoft
Agree, but at the same time switching to another chat app for private
messaging would be difficult . With this I can still stay on whatsapp and send
encrypted messages rather than switching to another app..I guess we need to
just copy the text by long pressing

------
varun640
Downloaded the app. Sounds cool. Now I can do private messaging in WhatsApp.

------
atluru
App works clean. Way to go with end to end encryption.

